

Show HN: Beta – Office 365 Desktop Email Client - LauraHiri
https://www.hiri.com/

======
LauraHiri
Hi, I'm Laura, CPO at Hiri. We are a Dublin based, email startup. Hiri is a
desktop email client, built to eliminate the email overload and stresses
inherent in work email.

Hiri works for those who use Office 365, with Outlook or OWA. Mac and Windows
versions are available for download from our website for anyone who is
interested. We would be delighted to get your feedback...from bad, to worse,
to really ugly.

Or if you have any comments or questions please ask.

------
kevin
Curious: Why did you decide to build this off of Office 365? Was that a
technical decision (is there something great in their API that you loved) or a
strategic one? I can easily imagine the latter, but would love to know if the
former also applies.

I really wished you didn’t make me fill out a form to download your software.
Since I didn’t have an Office365 email address, I was hit with this:

[http://cl.ly/image/3k1q2f1A3Q20](http://cl.ly/image/3k1q2f1A3Q20)

It would have been nice if you offered me a link to sign up for an email on
365 then. Ideally, you’d just let me download the software and get all this
information later.

Definitely repeat your call to action (download) at the bottom of the page. I
know it’s fixed at the top, but usually users read with their cursor and so my
mouse was near the bottom of the page when I got through everything. Use
Fitts’s law to your advantage and put a delicious call to action there rather
than making me hunt / find what you want me to do at the top. Do this for both
Home and Product pages. I would actually consider combining product and home
page together.

The copy about your features is pretty good, but this copy I didn’t love:

[http://cl.ly/image/0b3S2r2Y0v1K](http://cl.ly/image/0b3S2r2Y0v1K)

It’s too generic mission statement for me. This page needs to get me to do one
thing: download the software. I’m not sure this copy efficiently does that. If
it were me, I’d replace it with this section:

[http://cl.ly/image/3r1B0L3O2U3A](http://cl.ly/image/3r1B0L3O2U3A)

It’s not perfect, but these are things I’m more likely to say to someone else
when talking about your product. Something I’m more likely to remember.

One question that did come to me when looking at the features: Does the
delegate feature only work if other people also have office 365 email
addresses?

The weakest part of the site is the video. It made me cringe a little—maybe a
lot. It feels very generic and you took a super long time to tell and show me
what exactly you were making. In situations where people are making decisions
quickly and have lots of choices to choose from…I prefer messages to lead with
what over why.

I know it’s tempting to lead with why because the passion for this startup and
product is rooted in that reason, but you don’t get that kind of luxury, time
or attention from users trying to solve a quick problem. Usually people are
trying to answer two questions very quickly on a site: What is this? Is this
right for me? I’m not so sure leading with this video accomplishes that
efficiently.

My honest advice is to cut the video. I know you probably spent a lot of time
on the video, but don’t fall victim to sunk-cost fallacy. If this wasn’t a
Show HN, I would have probably left the page 10 seconds into that video.

Anyway, I’m going to create a 365 email now to actually try the app. Thanks
for sharing and good luck!

~~~
LauraHiri
Hi Kevin, Thanks so much for your thoughtful comments!

1) Curious re. O365: Yes it was a strategic decision for two reasons. Firstly
we also have an Exchange 2010 version. Hiri is for work email, an alternative
to Outlook - Microsoft have the lions share of the enterprise market.
Secondly, installation for Exchange requires a little more configuration as
companies can have unique setups. Office 365 users can download directly and
just have to enter email/username and password to try it. We really want users
and feedback and this is a good route to that. On the technical side, it
hasn't been a walk in the park!

2) Regarding your comments on the site/messaging: Thank you! This needs love
and attention. I won't list all the things you have said again…because
essentially I just agree with them. The one thing I will say is that we do get
a good reaction to our video (although it makes me cringe every time because
that's me doing the fist pump at the end!)…but yeah, it's probably not the
clearest message to grab attention. Changes will happen very soon! What about
the idea of putting the signup and download section at the top?

3) Delegate: This works to all email addresses.

We also have a walkthrough video here to give you a better feel for the
product - [https://vimeo.com/122338477](https://vimeo.com/122338477)

Thanks again, delighted to hear that you will give it a try - here is my email
for any questions: laura@hiri.com

